# Pumpkin Streusel Cheesecake...Low Fat



## Filus59602 (Nov 4, 2002)

Pumpkin-Streusel Cheesecake 
Recipe from CookingLight 

Yield: 12 servings

Crust: 
3/4 cup gingersnap crumbs (about 12 cookies, finely crushed) 
1 tablespoon light butter, melted 
Cooking spray 

Filling: 
1 cup 1% low-fat cottage cheese 
1 (8-ounce) block fat-free cream cheese 
1 (8-ounce) tub light cream cheese 
1-1/4 cups granulated sugar 
1/2 cup low-fat sour cream 
2 tablespoons cornstarch 
2 teaspoons all-purpose flour 
1 teaspoon vanilla extract 
3/4 teaspoon ground cinnamon 
1/2 teaspoon ground ginger 
1/2 teaspoon ground allspice 
1 (15-ounce) can pumpkin 
4 large egg whites 
2 large eggs 

Streusel Topping: 
1/2 cup gingersnap crumbs (about 8 cookies, finely crushed) 
1/4 cup all-purpose flour 
2 tablespoons brown sugar 
1 tablespoon light butter 

INSTRUCTIONS: 
Preheat oven to 375°F. 

To prepare piecrust, combine 3/4 cup crumbs and 1 tablespoon melted butter in a bowl, and toss with a fork until moist. Press into bottom of a 9-inch springform pan coated with cooking spray. Bake at 375°F for 5 minutes; cool on a wire rack. Reduce oven temperature to 325°F. 

To prepare filling, place cottage cheese in a blender or food processor, and process until smooth. Combine the cottage cheese and cream cheeses in a large bowl, and beat at high speed of a mixer until smooth. Add granulated sugar and next 8 ingredients (granulated sugar through pumpkin); beat well. Add egg whites and eggs, 1 at a time, beating well after each addition. Pour filling into prepared crust; bake at 325°F for 1 hour and 20 minutes. 

To prepare streusel topping, combine 1/2 cup crumbs, 1/4 cup flour, and brown sugar in a small bowl; cut in 1 tablespoon light butter with a pastry blender or 2 knives until the mixture resembles coarse meal. Sprinkle over cheesecake, and bake an additional 10 minutes or until set. Cheesecake is done when the center barely moves when the pan is jiggled. Remove cheesecake from oven; run a knife around outside edge. Cool to room temperature. 

NUTRITIONAL INFO(serving size: 1 slice): calories: 287... carbohydrates: 40.7 g... cholesterol: 64 mg...fat: 8.8 g... sodium: 361 mg... protein: 11.2 g...  fiber: 1.6 g


----------

